# Input on an explorer/destroyer build...possible fanned fret



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 5, 2017)

looking into a possible build...explorer or destroyer shape. huge fan of pointy guitars...have several v's & ex & xiphos (currently have 3). here are a few pics...








in the pic below, the ibby dt-555bk destroyer II (far right) is the guitar that got me into playing. the first time i saw phil collen playing this in a video, i knew i had to have one! took 15 or so years before i could get my hands on one. 

anyways, i love the black w/white binding look and thought if i had something custom built i would go reverse since i recently fell in love with white guitars.







special thanks to andrew knight who did some renders for me. would like your thoughts and input. thanks in advance 

































 natural...


















multi-scale...













surf green anyone?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 5, 2017)

surf green would be cool. never seen a surf green explorer before.


----------



## odibrom (Feb 5, 2017)

I prefer natural, but that's just my personal taste. All are cool, probably the fanned white.


----------



## jwade (Feb 5, 2017)

The white with black binding would be badass, but I'd say try flipping the headstock back to normal for the multi scale. I feel like it would flow better.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 5, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> surf green would be cool. never seen a surf green explorer before.




i haven't either...im diggin!

thought it would look cool relic'd too even though i'm really not into that, but i once saw a black explorer that was totally beat to death, but looked like it had major mojo.





odibrom said:


> I prefer natural, but that's just my personal taste. All are cool, probably the fanned white.




yeah the natural looks great too...heck they all do.

it will be hard to choose.


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 5, 2017)

they look cool, but not my cup of tea. The lower horn is too small in proportion to the opposite end of the guitar. The upper back of the guitar is too big for the small little horn at the front.

I recon both should be a bit more equal

I also like the rverse headstock for an explorer shape. Just like the Chapman gosht fret. But I dont like how straight this headstock is. It needs a bit of a angle in relation to the fretboard. Just looks weird to me, but I get it, its different, and its their brand

as per colors, I like the surf green fi it had a pearl pickguard to go with. It would give her a bit more class "old school" vibe. MAybe ask if they can design one for you? 

white one with black binding still pretty cool too. I got an Iceman like that


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 8, 2017)

jwade said:


> The white with black binding would be badass, but I'd say try flipping the headstock back to normal for the multi scale. I feel like it would flow better.



i like it reversed myself, but i think it would look good normal too. 

not sure about the pups being straight...i feel they would look better slanted.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 8, 2017)

Give the natural one a matching headstock instead of black and I would vote for that.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 8, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> they look cool, but not my cup of tea. The lower horn is too small in proportion to the opposite end of the guitar. The upper back of the guitar is too big for the small little horn at the front.
> 
> I recon both should be a bit more equal
> 
> ...



i think part of his design was not to make an exact explorer copy as ibanez did with the first destroyer (hence the lawsuit) which gave birth to the destroyer II. 

this is a new design for him, so no templates have been made. i just asked if he could build one and he kindly did these renders. nothing is set in stone yet by he or i, just kinda feeling it out and curious to see what you guys think about it.

personally like the horn. maybe if the back was a little thinner or if it had the notch like the destroyer and snakebyte it would look more proportionate idk.

as for the surf green, i dig the old-school look too, but was curious to see it in a more modern way...

no pick guard
no pickup rings
no tom...just a simple hipshot or similar
black fret board w/no inlay or minimal
black binding
matching headstock





Aymara said:


> Give the natural one a matching headstock instead of black and I would vote for that.



right now its a coin toss between the white and seafoam for me. if i decide to go natural, i would love to have a spalted top...something really aged and rotted looking


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 8, 2017)

if you go natural, then have the headstock to match the fretboard, a vener of the same un-finish wood like PRS


----------



## TedEH (Feb 8, 2017)

I dig the shape. Makes me think "Kelly" more so than "destroyer", I guess because of how curved it is.



> something really aged and rotted looking


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 8, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> if you go natural, then have the headstock to match the fretboard, a vener of the same un-finish wood like PRS



that is a great idea! i think it would look great too.

thanks for the input





TedEH said:


> I dig the shape. Makes me think "Kelly" more so than "destroyer", I guess because of how curved it is.



the more i look at it, the more i agree.

ive always wanted a kelly too, part of the whole "ex" shapes i love.

i came really close to buying a custom shop extreme kelly, but the several year wait would have killed me


----------



## Aymara (Feb 9, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> right now its a coin toss between the white and seafoam for me.



White is most classic and surf green most unusual, because it's more a Gretsch and Fender color for vintage guitars.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 9, 2017)

I think an all seafoam green explorer would be killer. that or do a seafoam green top/headstock with black binding to make the outline pop more.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys! I've been following this thread for a few days now and I have to say- I'm really enjoying the feedback, so thanks to everyone! M3CHK1LLA has kindly invited me to chime in, and so I will. 

The Exploder is a pretty big departure from my usual aesthetic, but I've grown to really love it. My personal fave is surf green with ivoroid binding, chrome hardware, pearl dots, and natural back... but I'm a sucker for surf green and vintage-y stuff so take that for whatever it's worth  

Close second- all white, black binding and hardware, no inlays. To be honest though, I think that this design would look pretty good with any of the ideas mentioned in this thread.

As for the shape/proportions, I modeled it fairly closely after the '58 Explorer's dimensions, though they don't share any lines...good thing is, it'll definitely fit in any Explorer case you care to pick up (that said, I do include a pretty badass case). I'd like to keep it as-is, it's taken a loooooong time for me to finally land on an 'extreme' shape that I'm proud to show.

I'm also currently planning out the 7 and 8 string variants of the Exploder, just in case anyone might have an interest.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 10, 2017)

Aymara said:


> White is most classic and surf green most unusual, because it's more a Gretsch and Fender color for vintage guitars.



i think it would be really cool to have it that color...the explorer is a vintage shape though it still looks really modern.





KnightBrolaire said:


> I think an all seafoam green explorer would be killer. that or do a seafoam green top/headstock with black binding to make the outline pop more.



that is what i'm leaning towards...maybe with a dark mohagany back instead of paint.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 10, 2017)

A matte seafoam green front on a natural Ash back with cream pickups would be amazing.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 10, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...the explorer is a vintage shape though it still looks really modern.



I would call it an old shape ... real vintage guitars are the Gretsch Falcon or Fender Telecaster and even the Les Paul.

But who cares, if you want a surf green Explorer, because you like it, it's your taste, others like it too and it is unique, so absolutely ok


----------



## Aymara (Feb 10, 2017)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> A matte seafoam green front on a natural Ash back with cream pickups would be amazing.



I would prefer glossy with just a matte neck backside like on my Schecter Hybrid. But the color combination is a great idea ... and chrome hardware and creme binding, but I'm unsure about the fretboard ... maple?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> I'm also currently planning out the 7 and 8 string variants of the Exploder, just in case anyone might have an interest.


I'm intrigued by an 8 string version.


----------



## laxu (Feb 10, 2017)

I think that would be pretty cool as a multiscale. I like the surf green color too. However, the headstock looks too small against the body to me, would probably look better if it was a bit wider on each side.

Also for 7+ strings instead of reverse headstock I would go with 3/4 a side design because in my experience reverse headstock can accentuate strings ringing in the headstock end.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 10, 2017)

laxu said:


> However, the headstock looks too small against the body to me, ...



I like it as it is, because it has some kind of elegance to it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 11, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> Hey guys! I've been following this thread for a few days now and I have to say- I'm really enjoying the feedback, so thanks to everyone! M3CHK1LLA has kindly invited me to chime in, and so I will.
> 
> The Exploder is a pretty big departure from my usual aesthetic, but I've grown to really love it. My personal fave is surf green with ivoroid binding, chrome hardware, pearl dots, and natural back... but I'm a sucker for surf green and vintage-y stuff so take that for whatever it's worth
> 
> ...



thanks for popping in. good to know it will fit in an explorer case. as far as the shape...i love it.

also, i'm sure plenty of people here would love to see a 7 or 8 variant as would I.




LiveOVErdrive said:


> A matte seafoam green front on a natural Ash back with cream pickups would be amazing.



i like the matte seafoam finish idea instead of glossy...not sure how much more trouble that would be to do.





Aymara said:


> I would prefer glossy with just a matte neck backside like on my Schecter Hybrid. But the color combination is a great idea ... and chrome hardware and creme binding, but I'm unsure about the fretboard ... maple?



if i go darkside (black binding/black hardware/pups ect) would prob get ebony fret board. if i go light, maple would look great but with some dark inlays of some sort.





KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm intrigued by an 8 string version.



me too 

and a 7 too


----------



## IGC (Feb 11, 2017)

Digging the natural finish, what scales for the multi?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 12, 2017)

@M3CH - 2D blueprints for the 7 and 8 versions (straight and multi) are done, working on 3D models now. 

Matte vs. glossy is a simple clearcoat swap and doesn't require any buffing on my part, so by all means, go matte haha. Really man, it's up to you- I'm happy to do whatever you decide. 

@IGC - Thank you! My usual multi scale lengths are 25-26 for 6 string, 25.75-27 for 7 string, 26.5-28 for 8 string. In each case, the parallel is shifted to make the bridge angle hit 18 degrees, which feels the most natural (in my opinion, anyway).

Here's a few sample renders of the multi 8 Exploder:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 12, 2017)

The turquoise and the walnut ones look killer


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 12, 2017)

Hdhdouble post


----------



## jwade (Feb 12, 2017)

That 8 headstock is niiiiice.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Feb 12, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


>



Now THAT is beautiful.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks guys! 

Just FYI, I already have a nickel multi 8 bridge and matching tuners...I just need some surf green paint and you


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 14, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> @M3CH - 2D blueprints for the 7 and 8 versions (straight and multi) are done, working on 3D models now.
> 
> Matte vs. glossy is a simple clearcoat swap and doesn't require any buffing on my part, so by all means, go matte haha. Really man, it's up to you- I'm happy to do whatever you decide.
> 
> ...


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 14, 2017)

Any time, and thank you! The blue is actually Tiffany Blue (or as close as I could match it, anyway).


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 19, 2017)

ok, lets try this if you don't mind...

6 string fan fret
tiffany blue top / dark mahogany back & sides / black binding 
reverse matching headstock w/black binding
pups slanted (not set on what yet)
black hardware
dark ebony fretboard no fret markers (maybe a 12th, just not sure)


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 20, 2017)

You got it! I'll have to start a fresh model to incorporate the HS binding and angled pickups, but I want to at least post a few renders with the color combo requested. 

Tiffany blue, dark mahogany, black binding/hardware:














I've been meaning to ask here- what do you think of the switch position? I feel that the treble horn switch is an Explorer/Destroyer style must-have, but if people prefer a more condensed control layout, it can be dropped.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 20, 2017)

Any chance you could mock up an 8 with a limba top?
personally I prefer the switch back near the bridge. Always felt it was a waste of space to put it on the horn.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a hint to think of:

In my opinion the volume knob shouldn't be placed parallel to the bridge, because I have this on my Mayones and it is in the way, when palm muting ... I have long fingers. Therefore I would place it 2cm further back, nearer to the tone knob.

I don't know, what is the origin of this very common design flaw, because palm muting is a very common technique, especially in Metal.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 22, 2017)

thanks for that last render...i love it!

i have 1 or 2 more ideas to bounce off you later





Aymara said:


> Just a hint to think of:
> 
> In my opinion the volume knob shouldn't be placed parallel to the bridge, because I have this on my Mayones and it is in the way, when palm muting ... I have long fingers. Therefore I would place it 2cm further back, nearer to the tone knob.
> 
> I don't know, what is the origin of this very common design flaw, because palm muting is a very common technique, especially in Metal.




glad you caught that...

my kirk hammett prototype esp custom shop has the volume knob in the same place and i constantly turn the volume down when palm muting


----------



## Aymara (Feb 22, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i constantly turn the volume down when palm muting



Thankfully that never happened to me, but being unable to streighten the pinky, when palm muting is annoying enough.

As I said, I'm astonished how many guitars have this design flaw ... as if they were designed by non-guitarists or builders with small hands 

Joking aside ... it seems, that many guitarists don't streighten the pinky, when palm muting. That is the only logical explanation, I can think of.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 22, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Any chance you could mock up an 8 with a limba top?
> personally I prefer the switch back near the bridge. Always felt it was a waste of space to put it on the horn.



No problem, I'll get going on it today. I think I'm going to adjust the switch position as well...vastly simplifies the wiring channels. 



Aymara said:


> Just a hint to think of:
> 
> In my opinion the volume knob shouldn't be placed parallel to the bridge, because I have this on my Mayones and it is in the way, when palm muting ... I have long fingers. Therefore I would place it 2cm further back, nearer to the tone knob.
> 
> I don't know, what is the origin of this very common design flaw, because palm muting is a very common technique, especially in Metal.



I don't know if 'flaw' is the right word, but I definitely see what you mean. And so what if I have small hands? 



M3CHK1LLA said:


> thanks for that last render...i love it!
> 
> i have 1 or 2 more ideas to bounce off you later
> 
> ...



I love trying out new ideas! I wouldn't have come up with that last one, it's pretty hot. I'm going to adjust the volume knob and selector switch positions on the next one as well.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 22, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> I don't know if 'flaw' is the right word, but I definitely see what you mean. And so what if I have small hands?



Well, then you're lucky ... and that's why I call it a design flaw, because it's usability is dependent on the player's finger length. A good design though is independent from the player's hand or finger size, right?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 22, 2017)

It'll be adjusted back a bit, no worries.


----------



## JumpingInFire (Feb 22, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> I've been meaning to ask here- what do you think of the switch position? I feel that the treble horn switch is an Explorer/Destroyer style must-have, but if people prefer a more condensed control layout, it can be dropped.



As a long-time Explorer player, I never really considered a different switch position.

I would prefer to have it between the volume and tone knob, or in place of the tone knob for my taste.

I like the idea of not having a massive channel routed out of the wood.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 23, 2017)

i actually like the switch on the horn myself...that is the way my destroyer II is set up.

of course it is different on hetfields gibson from back-in-the-day. ive decided im not going with the white/black binding because i will eventually get a white gibson or esp


----------



## Dabo Fett (Feb 24, 2017)

Wow that surf green with the natural back, hot damn man that's sweet

Now I think I got to go pick up my destroyer again after reading this thread


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 24, 2017)

@M3CHK1LLA- New model is done with angled pickups, headstock binding, and adjusted control locations. I used BKP's 10 degree pickups as the base for these. I'm interested to see what other color combos you come up with!




















@KnightBrolaire- Here's the 8 with a limba top:


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 24, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> @M3CHK1LLA- New model is done with angled pickups, headstock binding, and adjusted control locations. I used BKP's 10 degree pickups as the base for these. I'm interested to see what other color combos you come up with!
> 
> @KnightBrolaire- Here's the 8 with a limba top:


----------



## KR250 (Feb 24, 2017)

Aymara said:


> Just a hint to think of:
> 
> In my opinion the volume knob shouldn't be placed parallel to the bridge, because I have this on my Mayones and it is in the way, when palm muting ... I have long fingers. Therefore I would place it 2cm further back, nearer to the tone knob.
> 
> I don't know, what is the origin of this very common design flaw, because palm muting is a very common technique, especially in Metal.



This x 10! This is the very reason I got frustrated with my ESP EII and started building custom in the first place. The Schecter KM7 is about the only guitar that gets this. 

To the OP, definitely build a template and play around with comfortable knob/switch placement. This was the biggest advantage over a production guitar for me.

Oh yeah, the black limba is my favorite design so far


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 25, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> You got it! I'll have to start a fresh model to incorporate the HS binding and angled pickups, but I want to at least post a few renders with the color combo requested.
> 
> Tiffany blue, dark mahogany, black binding/hardware:
> 
> ...


I think I would do this one but with white binding and a kind of candy pink instead of the green, even though I really like that green colour.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 25, 2017)

neun Arme said:


> I think I would do this one but with white binding and a kind of candy pink instead of the green, even though I really like that green colour.




Something like this? Let your flamingo flag fly, my friend


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2017)

would you mind making a george lynch tiger stripe style with black binding ? I think that could be pretty cool.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 25, 2017)

So instead of the actual Lynch pattern, I found a pretty cool tiger stripe stencil and worked up a top texture from that. Please order this so I can irritate my paint guy


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> So instead of the actual Lynch pattern, I found a pretty cool tiger stripe stencil and worked up a top texture from that. Please order this so I can irritate my paint guy



  Bring back 80's guitars


----------



## KnightroExpress (Feb 25, 2017)

80's inspired 8 string ahead: 








This is basically the most ridiculous/awesome thing ever.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 25, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> 80's inspired 8 string ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   I am in love.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 26, 2017)

^ that is super crazy! 

ive only got a couple more ideas left i'd like to try

6 string fan fret
sea foam top / dark mahogany back & sides / abalone binding 
reverse matching headstock w/abalone binding
pups slanted....bare knuckle (burnt chrome) or nail bomb etch
chrome hardware & bridge
maple neck...not sure if flamed or birdseye yet
abalone piranha tooth fret markers?

not sure if you could do a pick guard or not, but i was thinking a pearloid...something that would kinda match the abalone.

show with and without pick guard please

also do they make abalone knobs?


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 26, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> Something like this? Let your flamingo flag fly, my friend


I had more this colour in mind.


----------



## Aymara (Feb 26, 2017)

I think a black and white tiger pattern would look much cooler.


----------



## Guitarist_Dad (Mar 2, 2017)

Any chance of doing a 6 string Jumbo Baritone Modern Explorer look for those of us that are much taller than normal and have larger than average hands? 
I'm thinking 27.5" or 28" inch scale, body 10% larger than a standard Explorer type to match the scale length, and 24 frets. 

Gibson made a Baritone Explorer in 2011/2012: I've been looking for a used one for over a year with no luck. Since nobody's willing to sell their Gibson, there might be a good size market for a guitar with similar specs.

I would prefer a non-fan fret neck, but I could probably adapt to a 27.5/25.5 neck if that was the longest scale 6 string you could offer.

I apologize if I'm way off on a tangent from what you're planning to do!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 2, 2017)

neun Arme said:


> I had more this colour in mind.


Ahh, more of a hot pink. I think I got a fairly close match here...also tried chrome and white vs black hardware/binding. 
















Aymara said:


> I think a black and white tiger pattern would look much cooler.


Sure, I like this one too. 









Guitarist_Dad said:


> Any chance of doing a 6 string Jumbo Baritone Modern Explorer look for those of us that are much taller than normal and have larger than average hands?
> I'm thinking 27.5" or 28" inch scale, body 10% larger than a standard Explorer type to match the scale length, and 24 frets.


Sure, I can do that! My standard straight 8 strings are 27.5", I can just slot a sixer on the same template.


Oh, and M3CHK1LLA, don't think I've forgotten you! I have to custom make a few textures (abalone, burnt chrome) and I'm waiting to hear back from BKP on the availability of covers for slanted pickups.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Mar 2, 2017)

i love the white one. would be especially interesting in 7 string. but i would want the toggle over by the other controls to go for that 84 Gibson Explorer look that Hetfield had goin. so badass


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 2, 2017)

hmm really think I'll get the limba one. As much as I love the tiger stripe one, the limba is still my favorite.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Mar 2, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


>



My fave so far. Although personally I would make the headstock match the body, and I prefer the tuners all in a line  but I think it looks fantastic either way.


----------



## Guitarist_Dad (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome! 

I just filled out the form on your website for a white Exploder 6 string baritone: 27.5" scale with a set of Duncan Black Winters.

Thanks!!!



> Sure, I can do that! My standard straight 8 strings are 27.5", I can just slot a sixer on the same template.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 3, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> hmm really think I'll get the limba one. As much as I love the tiger stripe one, the limba is still my favorite.


Aw come on, if you don't tiger it up, who will? Think about it... pearl orange and pearl black....stripes....I'll even throw some Aquanet in the case lol




Djimbo said:


> i love the white one. would be especially interesting in 7 string. but i would want the toggle over by the other controls to go for that 84 Gibson Explorer look that Hetfield had goin. so badass


Plans for the Exploder 7 (straight and multiscale) are done, just haven't finished the models yet. 



thinkpad20 said:


> My fave so far. Although personally I would make the headstock match the body, and I prefer the tuners all in a line  but I think it looks fantastic either way.


Thank you! 



Guitarist_Dad said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I just filled out the form on your website for a white Exploder 6 string baritone: 27.5" scale with a set of Duncan Black Winters.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Awesome, email received and replied to. Thank you!


----------



## neun Arme (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, that pink is great.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 3, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> Oh, and M3CHK1LLA, don't think I've forgotten you! I have to custom make a few textures (abal. e, burnt chrome) and I'm waiting to hear back from BKP on the availability of covers for slanted pickups.



no worries man, im enjoying all the ideas everyone's coming up with. im thinking i'll settle on something once i flip a coin 

i started this thread to get peoples thoughts on this shape, and seems like others are also interested. i don't mean to put you on the spot, but if enough of us were interested, how many would it take for there to be a "run discount"

i know its a new design, so if you can't, that's fine, i understand.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 5, 2017)

The only reason I hesitate to offer a run: I'm well aware of the long history of small builders promising a lot and delivering heartbreak to the people of SSO. I know that I'm reliable and able to meet a deadline that I set (not unreasonably, hype-buildingly fast), but I also know that you guys have nothing but my word to go by at this point. It's just me in my shop, so I won't be announcing any large/complex runs...I'm just not interested in having the potential to let you down.

That said, if we can lock down a small number (3-5) of people interested in the same model with similar specs, I'd be happy to offer a group discount.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 6, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> The only reason I hesitate to offer a run: I'm well aware of the long history of small builders promising a lot and delivering heartbreak to the people of SSO. I know that I'm reliable and able to meet a deadline that I set (not unreasonably, hype-buildingly fast), but I also know that you guys have nothing but my word to go by at this point. It's just me in my shop, so I won't be announcing any large/complex runs...I'm just not interested in having the potential to let you down.
> 
> That said, if we can lock down a small number (3-5) of people interested in the same model with similar specs, I'd be happy to offer a group discount.



fair enough...good to know you are aware of whats happened here and that you don't want to over-extend yourself. for every bad run, there have been several goods ones from various builders here.

ive watched your build threads for a couple years now and see that you do great work and have some really good designs. ive been wanting to get a custom made guitar built for the last few years, but because of the horror stories ive held off. 

i'm willing to give small luthiers a shot, but also i was wanting to keep it in the usa and not worry about traveling to another country if things went south 

so, when you get a chance, i would like to see a couple more things. i promise i'm not wasting your time either, and thanks for your renders you've done.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm glad you understand where I'm coming from, and I appreciate the kind words! I fully intend to be around for a long time to come, and establishing reliability is critical to that goal.

Also, I really enjoy doing these renders- translating your requests into (virtual) reality is a lot of fun and I'll happily do it as long as anyone wants one. 

So....what would you like to see next?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 7, 2017)

6 string fan fret
sea foam top / dark mahogany back & sides / abalone binding.
reverse matching headstock w/abalone binding
pups slanted....bare knuckle (burnt chrome) or nail bomb etch
chrome hardware & bridge
maple neck flamed
abalone piranha tooth fret markers
pick guard - pearloid..would kinda match the abalone.
show with and without pick guard please
abalone knobs


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 7, 2017)

Currently working on a custom abalone texture and re(re-re-re) drawing a pickguard. Unfortunately, BKP can't do covers on angled pickups so that's a bummer. Everything else is almost ready to go.


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 7, 2017)

I'll just leave this here. I recently had a conversation with Knightro, just before this thread Explodered. Maple, ash, walnut top?


----------



## jwade (Mar 8, 2017)

That is frigging gorgeous. I feel like that with chrome pickup covers would be amazing.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 8, 2017)

Ahh you're too kind, guys! I'm really excited to get a few of these built.

@M3CHK1LLA- only thing missing is the pickguard. I still haven't drawn one I like yet, I'll post an update when I do.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 9, 2017)

^ that looks pretty cool too.

kinda torn on whether or not to go just simple black binding or go with a that abalone since its a custom just to make it a little nicer. i found this image, and if i did go with the abalone, i would like it to be more like this on top but with black binding on the side instead of white...






also, found these...


----------



## hairychris (Mar 9, 2017)

Cool, but one thing to think about wrt fan frets is that they don't work quite as well if you're the type of guitarist that slings their guitar around their knees (your arms at the wrong angle)!

Still, I miss the CS Kelly that I had for a while!


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 9, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ that looks pretty cool too.
> kinda torn on whether or not to go just simple black binding or go with a that abalone since its a custom just to make it a little nicer. i found this image, and if i did go with the abalone, i would like it to be more like this on top but with black binding on the side instead of white...


Well, if you want my opinion, I think simple black is the way to go. The abalone is just a bit too over the top (for my taste) when paired with surf green or Tiffany. It goes without saying though- your choice is the only one that matters.



hairychris said:


> Cool, but one thing to think about wrt fan frets is that they don't work quite as well if you're the type of guitarist that slings their guitar around their knees (your arms at the wrong angle)!


True enough! I'm happy to do these in either straight or multiscale, no worries.

As a side note, the 7 string variant is all modeled and ready to go.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 9, 2017)

<3 the nickel


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 13, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> Well, if you want my opinion, I think simple black is the way to go. The abalone is just a bit too over the top (for my taste) when paired with surf green or Tiffany. It goes without saying though- your choice is the only one that matters.
> 
> 
> True enough! I'm happy to do these in either straight or multiscale, no worries.
> ...





what is the dark wood in this pic?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 13, 2017)

That would be mahogany, dyed black....sort of a riff (ha) on the Meshuggah sigs.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 16, 2017)

KnightroExpress said:


> That would be mahogany, dyed black....sort of a riff (ha) on the Meshuggah sigs.



i like it! that would look great for the back of the guitar.

also, what options do we have for slanted pups (active or not) for metal?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Mar 16, 2017)

For slanted pickups, I use a 10 degree baseplate as a starting point to ensure a wide range of compatible options. Bare Knuckle can put anything (not covered) on this angle, same with Instrumental, Elysian, and many other small pickup makers.

If you want to go active, the Cycfi XR Quad pickups have intrigued me for a while, they offer custom angled pickups as well. The ability to alter your Q value and amplitude on the fly with the resonant filter circuit is just too cool. 

I know there are waaaay more options out there than I've noted here... if you think of a brand or winder you'd like to try, I'm more than happy to inquire on your behalf.

EDIT: Lundgren, as well. Just talked to Johan.


----------

